# Sony Launches Cart Kings for PS2 and PSP featuring Tinkle characters



## NewsBytes (Apr 29, 2011)

Sony launched an India specific game for the PlayStation 2 and PSP platforms in which players can race around bullock carts, ridden by characters such as Shikari Shambhu, Supandi and Tantri the Mantri who are famous characters from Indian comic-lore. The arcade style game is titled &ndash; hold your breath &ndash; Cart Kings. Quite imaginative naming there, indeed, but judging by the reactions of kids lining up at the launch, the game itself may not be half bad. Of course in terms of graphics i...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

